# Firestone Cruiser   and more



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 21, 2010)

Selling some projects, I should have a Cheese Grater rack and a Monark chaingaurd up for auction sometime today if anybody needs one.

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120534002363&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120534012406&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 23, 2010)

here is the rack

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535327871&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


 and the guard

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535331219&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

